# Waters Breaking At 14/15 Weeks?



## midori1999

Sorry, x posted as i am really feeling deperate for any info anyone can give. 

Has anyone got any experience or heard of this?

I am just under 15 weeks pregnant with twins and have been in hospital all night as the waters around one twin have broken. He/She still has a heartbeat at the moment, and the other twin is moving around well and has normal waters as they were in seperate sacs. 

I am being admitted to hospital this morning, and the doctor didn't seem that hopeful, but said there is always a chance and if I can get to 23/24 weeks they can inject me with steroids and deliver the babies. They will keep me on anti biotics until then and scan me daily. 

I am trying to remain hopeful, but I just wondered if anyone else has hear dof this or experienced it? 

Thankyou.


----------



## Kitten

Sorry to hear this hun, I hope it works out. Didn't want to read and run x

Had a quick google and there are some positive stories:

The replies have lots of good feedback;

https://www.babycenter.com/400_wate...ow-am-21-weeks-what-chances-doe_2010488_60.bc

https://www.medhelp.org/posts/Maternal--Child/loss-of-amniotic-fluid-at-18-weeks/show/157578


----------



## Kitty23

oh hun :hugs: I don't have an info about waters breaking that early but I am thinking of you and the twins xxx


----------



## Laura2919

Oh huni. I am not too sure! I didnt have this problem. Have they told you some more?? Please keep us updated xx


----------



## midori1999

thankyou both. very much.

i am still in hospital and on antibiotics. doctors seem pessimistic but i am trying to keep hopeful but realistic. i will have another scan tomorrow and will know more then. for now, no more leaking, which means twin 2's waters are intact and that twin 1's membrane may have sealed or maybe the worst, but i am hoping the former obviously.


----------



## _Vicky_

oohh no - no experience but wanted to add my support and thoughts xxx


----------



## bek74

I am having no advice hun, but wanted to send you my support and to let you know I am thinking of you and your Twins:hugs:


----------



## Laura2919

Good Luck for today Midori. Please let us know how you get on. Got my fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## meganb

So sorry to hear you're going through this Midori - wishing you all the very best - please keep us updated xxx


----------



## mum2beagain

hope all is going well hun sorry u are having to go through this x


----------



## cheryl6

thinking of you,sending you hugs please let us know how you get on xxx


----------



## Kitten

Had to come back and check on you, is there any news hun? Thinking of you xxx


----------



## Laura2919

I have been checking back too... No news?? x


----------



## pink_bow

Sorry you're going thru this hun, will keep my fingers crossed for you and your little ones xx


----------



## aiimee12345

i hope your ok!! i started bleeding at 14weeks & 3days when i had a scan there was hardly any water and when i had a internal she could see the fluid coming out!! the doctor told me i would get pains in the next day & loose the baby...i had a scan 3 days later & the water was back!! as far as i no its stil there now.. i have just been bleeding on and off since im 16weeks tomoro & have another scan to check!! i hope everything is ok!! pm if u want :) hope your ok i no how worrying it is xxx


----------



## Lindyloo

Thinking of you, hope you and the the 2 little ones are doing okay x


----------



## ladypotter

Hoping the best for you and the babies!! :hugs:


----------



## Laura2919

aiimee12345 said:


> i hope your ok!! i started bleeding at 14weeks & 3days when i had a scan there was hardly any water and when i had a internal she could see the fluid coming out!! the doctor told me i would get pains in the next day & loose the baby...i had a scan 3 days later & the water was back!! as far as i no its stil there now.. i have just been bleeding on and off since im 16weeks tomoro & have another scan to check!! i hope everything is ok!! pm if u want :) hope your ok i no how worrying it is xxx

Wow. Little Miracle baby xx


----------



## Kitty23

thinking of you xxx


----------



## midori1999

Thankyou everyone. I had a scan yesterday and both babies still had heartbeats. I am not leaking anymore fluid so I hope that's a good sign. I won't know if the waters are building up again for a week or so. The main risk is infection at the moment,but I am on antibiotics. 

Not sure when I can reply again as hospital Internet is useless and can only get online fron hub y's iPhone.

Thanks once again.


----------



## mamato2more

Thanks for the update! Keep those babies a'cookin!


----------



## Kitten

Fingers crossed for you x


----------



## Laura2919

Love to the Iphone hun lol! I usually hate them things but I have been checking back throughout the day to see whats happening. 

Thats good news about the babies. Hopefully it will build back up. Keep us informed xx


----------



## cheryl6

thats good to hear :hugs::hugs:


----------



## meganb

Thanks for taking time to update us Midori. Keeping everything crossed for you that the fluid continues to build back up. Take care xxx


----------



## Kitty23

fingers crossed everything is going to be ok :) xxx


----------



## midori1999

aiimee12345, sorry I didn't respond to your post before, it was quite hard to reply at all from the hospital. How did your scan go? I hope everything is well with your baby. 

I am back at home now. I have to go to my local maternity unit three times a week to have bloods, urine etc done to check for infection levels, and see my consultant there once a week too. Then, if I make it to 20 weeks, I will be re-admitted. 

I have had another scan today and although the doctor who did it was worse than useless and had an attitude problem, both babies are still OK. Twin 1 (the one with the ruptured membrane) still has a hearbeat and it seems is able to move a little also. Twin 2 is doing great and a right little wriggler! 

I am on antibiotics 4 times a day as the main risk to my babies now I am past the period where I am most likely to go into labour is infection, and from what I can gather, it is a huge risk. I am on complete bed rest except for hospital visits and doing what I can to help prevent nfection such as using anti bacterial wipes after toileting, drinking lots of water and trying to eat as healthily as I can. I am also having those 'friendly bacteria' yoghurt drinks as apparently the bacteria in them is the same as the good bacteria in the vagina. Not sure if it will make any difference, but it's worth a try at least! 

Statistically I know my babies don't have much of a chance, but survival rates aren't so low that it would be a miralce if my babies survied. My consultant was very honest and said I would be lucky to come out of this with one twin, exceptionally lucky to end up with two. He did also say thought that he has never dealt with a rupture this early, but has had two ladies, one with ruptured membranes at 17 weeks, the other at 19 weeks, both of whom took live and healthy babies home. 

24 weeks is the magic number, when my babies will be considered viable and can be delivered, but I am hoping I can maybe hold onto them a bit longer than that. This is going to be the longest 9 weeks of my entire life! I am 15 + 2 today, and counting... 

Thanks so much for all the support, it helps a surpisingly huge amount.


----------



## aiimee12345

its ok i understand how mad it is been in hospital & everything!! they wouldnt scan me because i havent bled much since my last scan.. i went a&e thursday night cus i had quite a big clot but when they did an internal cervix was closed.. but doctor stil booked ascan 4 yesterday but the nurse said there was no point & just found the heartbeat which did make me feel better but doesnt show me if babys grown or has water round it or nothing!! hows you & the twins? i remember that day i started bleeding i had bled so much i didnt expect baby to be ok i went for the scan and babys heart was stil beating :D i was so happy until they said about the fluid... but mine did re-seal and come back by the sunday wel so the woman said who scanned me but i didnt think it looked no diff.. i asked her how much was there & all she said was i cant take it out put in a jug and measure it!!! :O i dont get y people like that have them sort of jobs!! x


----------



## Drazic<3

Sending love and good vibes darling, hoping for your little fighters :hugs:


----------



## honey08

keeping ur baby in my thoughts :hugs: x


----------



## Laura2919

Oh Midori thats good news. At least bubs is still holding on in there.. 

I had my girls early and the technology has come a long long way! Please keep hoping and praying and try not to worry too much. we are all here wishing you on to 24 weeks!!! 

Good luck xxx


----------



## cheryl6

wishing you a healthy nxt 9 wks,Take care xxxx


----------



## Kitten

Hoping your two little ones come through OK :)


----------



## meganb

Yes, it will be a long 9 weeks, but we're all here to help you through & pass the time.

Your little ones sound like fighters. xxx


----------



## midori1999

Thankyou all. 

Meganb, yes, they are little fighters, aren't they?! I keep telling my husband they must take after their Mum... 

I am feeling a little more human today, although still dreadfull worried, of course. I am wishing away the time until the next scan, which will be on Tuesday. Leaking fluid on and off, but not huge amounts, although I have no idea how much fluid baby would be producing at this age.The only figures I can find are that it is around 500ml a day at 27 weeks, so must be much less at the moment. I'll know at the scan if any fluid is re-accumulating. 

Stuck in bed with just a laptop and magazines at the moment, but hubby is going to sort me out a TV and DVD player later, and hopefully get some actual TV in the room, as the ariel that comes in here is useless! 

Poor hubby is running around like some kind of man servant.


----------



## aiimee12345

hope your ok hun... x


----------



## midori1999

Feeling a bit like a pin cushion today! My arms are so bruised from all the blood tests it was hard for the midwife to find a vein for todays one. She almost decided to take blood from a vein in my hand at one point! eek! She managed in the end though. 

I also managed to get an extra scan today, as I asked the midwife to see if she could find the heartbeats and she couldn't, so she got one of the other midwives to scan me instead. One of the babies did a huge kick when the midwife was trying to find the heartbeat, and did the same when I was being scanned the other day, so clearly likes his/her peace! Both babies were Ok on the scan and both moving, althouh twin 1's movement is obviously restricted as no fluid. 

So, all OK so far and now only 8 weeks and 2 das to viability.


----------



## aiimee12345

:) awww hehe.. not long then really 8 weeks & 2days.. wil go fast for u i hope! 

& i had another scan today cus thought i was loosing the water again y.day but it must not have been cus baby fine.. and had its legs closed so couldnt tell if it was a boy or girl hehe!! & im bleeding cus got a blood thing i dunno what its called all one side ov my uterus xx


----------



## bek74

Thinking of you hun, come on 24wks :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Lindyloo

Hi, I hope everything is going okay for you...wanted to check in to see if there were any updates. less than 8 weeks to viability now :) x


----------



## midori1999

Well, I'm feeling rubbish this morning... 

Yet again I saw a midwife who didn't have a clue what was going on or what she was meant to be doing. I feel like I know more than most of the midwives I see. 

Also, the CRP levels in my blood are elevated. (I know as I asked the midwife about my blood results and she looked them up for me) However, she had no idea what it meant, and then looked up 'CRP' on Wikipedia in front of me!!!! FFS!!! Then she just said it could indicate an infection (which could obviously be life threatening for my babies) but not to worry and I'd be fine to wait until my consultant's appointment tomorrow. 

I obviously got upset and started crying, and the midwife then became very patronising and basically said that although my babies mean the world to me, it is all pretty routine for them and I would probably miscarry as the prognosis isn't good in these situations. 

I feel really angry and upset and like they are just managing me until I miscarry, not being proactive in my care at all. I'm not stupid and I know that statistically the odds are aganst me, but I also know that there is a chance and have spoken to women who were told there was no chance for them when they were in my situation and yet their babies survived. 

Hopefully I'll feel better when I speak to the consultant later.


----------



## aiimee12345

:O as if she was like that with you!!! wtf nasty cow!!!!

& babe do try not to worry... they told me friday 2 and half weeks ago i would miscarry in the next 2 days & get pains!!! but fingers crossed nothing has happened yet & the water is back :D... i no its very worryin and it doesnt help when people are like that with you... x hope your ok... x


----------



## lizziedripping

Oh Midori - I have so been there darlin' :nope:

Some of the midwives/docs are unbelievable. We sat there on the night of our daughters impending premature birth at 23wks, whilst a registrar proceeded to tell us (with a grin on his face) that there was nothing they could do, our daughter would be born and she would die :cry:

I absolutely would not accept it - and asked them to fight anyway. THank God I did - otherwise she wouldn't be here today. 

I am not saying they are always wrong, but hun don't give up or believe everything they tell you. This is your pregnancy, your babies and it's not over yet. The ignorance of some midwives is unbelievable to me, not to mention their complete insensitivity amd callousness.

We have been told numerous times that things look bad, there is no hope and there is no point in bothering. :growlmad: I look back now with such anger - I was so desperate and vulnerable. They were wrong on so many occasions - I just had to trust my instincts and fight on regardless. 

Even if things don't work out, all you can do as a Mum is the very best in that moment for your pregnancy - being negative certainly will get you nowhere. Medical statistics are only part of the story hun, faith and the power of positive thought also play a huge part. 

Much love my sweet, and PM me if you need some extra strength to get thru this :hugs:


----------



## MGD

All I can say is a friend's waters broke at 12 weeks, but despite declining fluid in the sac she held on until 24 weeks - was hospitalised and gave birth at 28 weeks. Baby was very small and still has some problems with his lungs but he's a great little 6 year old now, at school and he's as bright as a button.... 

She was told on multiple occasions to abort and that there was no point and she was adamant that whilst there was a heartbeat she would fight and so would her baby! and he is a wee cracker! 

Good luck x


----------



## louise1302

thinking of you hun x


----------



## cheryl6

im sorry to hear the such insensitvity of the midwive,
:hugs::hugs:


----------



## midori1999

Thankyou all. 

I have just got back frommy consultant appointment, although saw a registrar as my consultant is away at the moment. Had to endure the usual negativity about my condition, do wish they would be more positive. I'm fully aware of what the outcome is likely to be, so why harp on about it... :nope:

Both twins are fine for now, although twin 1 doesn't have much room and is very constricted. He/she is moving a little though, and does have a heartbeat, although for some reason the registrar only wrote 'FM (foetal movement) for twin 1, but wrote FM ++ (very wriggly tiddler) and FH (heart) for twin 2. :shrug:

She said the blood results were nothing to worry about, and the levels had actually come down a little on yesterdays blood results, so that's good.


----------



## chetnaz

Hello hun, i'm so sorry to hear what you are going thru and furious on your behalf about being spoken to like that by the midwife!! How dare she! If she cannot show some sensitivity and sympathy for you then she is in the wrong job! I would complain about her if i were you. Keep your spirits and and try not to let them get to you. Wishing you and the babies well. xxx


----------



## TwoBumps

That's great news :winkwink:

The docs aren't always right....a slightly different situation but my friend was told at 29 weeks that one of her twin girls had suffered a bleed on the brain and would die or be born severely handicapped. She endured a week of tests and doctors telling her to abort before one doctor finally told her that there was a good chance that her daughter would be fine and that they should be delivered immediately as not to would put both twins in danger. They were delivered at 30 weeks and spent 9 weeks in SCBU but are now both 9 months old and to date there is no sign of any developmental problems with either of them :winkwink:

Hang on in there!


----------



## aiimee12345

dont listen to the doctors hun!!! one says something the other one says something different!!! jus think every day that passes is a day closer to 24weeks :) xx


----------



## Kitty23

thinking of you and the babies :) xxx


----------



## Lindyloo

aw, glad to hear they are both moving and heartbeats are good :) that little one is a fighter.

Part of me can understand that dr's have to prepare the patient for the worst but this is just wrong, you are well aware of what could happen but it's amazing what positivity can do. I used to live with a really negative outlook on everything and since I have been with my partner I have slowly changed and have achieved so much just by changing this outlook so I know that it makes a huge difference. 

Please keep us updated x


----------



## Luzelle

Good luck and hold on. Remember that there is a bunch of positive, hopeful people praying for you and thinking of you - the ladies on the forum. XXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Mumiof2

Omg i can't believe the attitude of some doctors and midwifes.

I'm thinking of you and your babies :hugs: xx


----------



## Laura2919

I havent been on for a few days because I havent been well but I am hoping all is still ok with you Midori!! 
Your going through it a bit it must be very sad thinking you may lose your baby but please keep hoping and praying!! 

Fingers crossed for you and the twins xx


----------



## Kitten

Only 7weeks left!


----------



## midori1999

Thankyou! Only 6 weeks and 5 days to go until 24 weeks now... :happydance:

Been to see the consultant and had a scan today. No real change, both twns still fine, and some fluid around twin 1 (the one with the ruptured membrane) although not much at all, just some smallish pools. Still, better than no fluid! Twin 2 is fine and very wriggly. 

We did ask the sex, but they were in an awkward position, so he couldn't see. Twin 1 is head down and twin 2 is currently bum down. 

I do have a low lying anterior placenta, although I am not too worried about that, as although there probably isn't time for it to move up (although there could be!) before I deliver, the consulant thought it would reduce the risk of a prolapsed cord, which is a big risk with prematurely ruptured membranes and would mean the baby would die. 

My CRP levels are down a bit again, although still 21, when they should be under 10, but the consultant sys he isn't worried as they are staying around the same level and the worry would be if they suddenly started to really rise. 

Consultant was the most positive person I have seen so far, and said 'so far so good', which was great! Clearly my babies are as stubborn as their Mother, I am determined to prove all those negative medical staff wrong, and it seems so are they/


----------



## aiimee12345

awww hun hope u & the twins prove them wrong :)
&& not long til 24weeks!!!
im sure everything wil be fine!!!
& lol what is it with babies not wanting us to no if thier boys or girls!! little monkeys :D
hope ur ok xxx


----------



## chetnaz

Really pleased that babies are well and that you had a positive consultant for a change! Not long left now, you show them all what you are made of! :) Sending positive vibes your way. xx


----------



## KittenKat

midori1999 said:


> aiimee12345, sorry I didn't respond to your post before, it was quite hard to reply at all from the hospital. How did your scan go? I hope everything is well with your baby.
> 
> I am back at home now. I have to go to my local maternity unit three times a week to have bloods, urine etc done to check for infection levels, and see my consultant there once a week too. Then, if I make it to 20 weeks, I will be re-admitted.
> 
> I have had another scan today and although the doctor who did it was worse than useless and had an attitude problem, both babies are still OK. Twin 1 (the one with the ruptured membrane) still has a hearbeat and it seems is able to move a little also. Twin 2 is doing great and a right little wriggler!
> 
> I am on antibiotics 4 times a day as the main risk to my babies now I am past the period where I am most likely to go into labour is infection, and from what I can gather, it is a huge risk. I am on complete bed rest except for hospital visits and doing what I can to help prevent nfection such as using anti bacterial wipes after toileting, drinking lots of water and trying to eat as healthily as I can. I am also having those 'friendly bacteria' yoghurt drinks as apparently the bacteria in them is the same as the good bacteria in the vagina. Not sure if it will make any difference, but it's worth a try at least!
> 
> Statistically I know my babies don't have much of a chance, but survival rates aren't so low that it would be a miralce if my babies survied. My consultant was very honest and said I would be lucky to come out of this with one twin, exceptionally lucky to end up with two. He did also say thought that he has never dealt with a rupture this early, but has had two ladies, one with ruptured membranes at 17 weeks, the other at 19 weeks, both of whom took live and healthy babies home.
> 
> 24 weeks is the magic number, when my babies will be considered viable and can be delivered, but I am hoping I can maybe hold onto them a bit longer than that. This is going to be the longest 9 weeks of my entire life! I am 15 + 2 today, and counting...
> 
> Thanks so much for all the support, it helps a surpisingly huge amount.

Hi Midori, have been reading through this and had to borrow my friend's account to reply to you, I went through exactly what you are going through while I was pregnant with my twin boys and they are now healthy, lively 6 years olds, which i delivered via an uncomplicated natural birth at 37 weeks. I hope everything works out well for you and your family and hopefully this little bit of information brings you hope and makes you feel better.
Blessed Be xx


----------



## midori1999

KittenKat said:


> [
> Hi Midori, have been reading through this and had to borrow my friend's account to reply to you, I went through exactly what you are going through while I was pregnant with my twin boys and they are now healthy, lively 6 years olds, which i delivered via an uncomplicated natural birth at 37 weeks. I hope everything works out well for you and your family and hopefully this little bit of information brings you hope and makes you feel better.
> Blessed Be xx

Thankyou so much, that is really encouraging. How many weeks were you when your waters broke? PM if you'd prefer, or if you don't have your own account and pm I could give you my email? 

Thankyou!!!!


----------



## aiimee12345

u got to have any more scans midori?
the midwife wants me scanned again cus im stil loosing blood... but hospital wont cus of the radioactive stuff :S or something like that x


----------



## midori1999

aiimee12345 said:


> u got to have any more scans midori?
> the midwife wants me scanned again cus im stil loosing blood... but hospital wont cus of the radioactive stuff :S or something like that x

Are you not now under consultant care? 

I have to be scanned every week when I see the consultant until I deliver. I have had 8 scans so far.


----------



## aiimee12345

no the last scan i had was 16w & 4days! nearly 2 weeks ago.. so the midwife rang hospital and i cant have no more only my 20week one... cus its too dangerous or something... iv only had 4 all together... my midwife wants to c me every week from now on tho x


----------



## KittenKat

midori1999 said:


> Thankyou so much, that is really encouraging. How many weeks were you when your waters broke? PM if you'd prefer, or if you don't have your own account and pm I could give you my email?
> 
> Thankyou!!!!

Both my membranes broke so they were left in just left in the outer sac, I was roughly the same term you are now, if you want to pm this account with your email addy my friend can pass it over to me


----------



## KittenKat

Added to wrong thread but.....thought you could do with a giggle too



It seemed there was a devout believer&#8212; a preacher nonetheless&#8212; who was standing on the roof of his church during a flood when the rescue boats came by.

The volunteer yelled out... "sir jump into the boat. We'll take you to safety!&#8221;
The man refused, saying... &#8220;The lord will protect me.&#8221;

Hours later another group of volunteers came by in a larger boat. By now the man was standing on the steeple of the church, holding onto the cross for dear life. Again they asked him to get in the boat. And again he refused by saying &#8220;The bible says the lord will protect me!&#8221;

Soon thereafter it was too late for boats. The national guard was searching in helicopters.

They came across the man who was now on his tippy toes on top of the cross at the very peak of the steeple. The dropped him a safety harness and told him to wrap it around himself.

The man refused. He defiantly cried out... &#8220;According to the bible the lord&#8212;&#8221;

At that moment he lost his footing and disappeared under the waves...

A moment later the man appears at the pearly gates. There he speaks to the lord and says, "I don't get it. The bible says if I just have faith in you, you'll always protect me. How come then you didn't save me from such an awful demise?&#8221;

The lord replies...
&#8220;What the fuck do you want from me? I sent you two boats and a helicopter!&#8221;


----------



## L005

I couldn't just read your story and not write anything. I am so sorry that you are going through all of this and my thoughts and prayers are with you and your little ones. I have had patients in the same situation as you. I'm a nurse so while I completely agree that the treatment you have been given is not right I can also see where the heathcare providers are coming from. It is hard because as you know the risk of infection and miscarriage is very great and the healthcare providers need to balance the hope that things will go well with the risks to you with continuing the pregnancy. I have seen a number of these cases and have seen everything from the mother carrying the baby to term with no complications to the horrible loss of the babies and ending up in the ICU with a serious septic infection. That being said the course you take is yours alone and while it needs to be informed don't let the healthcare providers push you to do things that you do not want to do. Keep faith and I hope that everything will be okay! 
PS - it sounds like the constant appointments and blood tests mean you are being closely watched which is great but if you notice a change in your temperature make sure you contact someone right away (I know you probably already know this but the nurse in me feels like I need to state it anyways  )


----------



## Samemka

Hi hun - have just read through this whole thread and I'm praying for you and your babies. They seem like fighters to me!! GOOD LUCK!! :hugs: xxxxx


----------



## Kitten

So glad they're still hanging on in there, I'm so proud of them, lol. Stay positive, another week is nearly over :D


----------



## littlekitten8

I had 12 scans in my pregnancy aimee and the risk to the baby from ultrasound is miniscule. They are talking out of their backsides. You should be under the high risk team if you need scanning but they certainly shouldnt be denying you necessary scans.

Midori - well done on keeping hold of those babies babe. I work in NICU and look after tiny tiny babies. Some of whom have had ruptured membranes for several weeks. Hold on in there and don't lose hope. Sending you lots of PMA, sticky vibes and love x


----------



## littlekitten8

I had 12 scans in my pregnancy aimee and the risk to the baby from ultrasound is miniscule. They are talking out of their backsides. You should be under the high risk team if you need scanning but they certainly shouldnt be denying you necessary scans.

Midori - well done on keeping hold of those babies babe. I work in NICU and look after tiny tiny babies. Some of whom have had ruptured membranes for several weeks. Hold on in there and don't lose hope. Sending you lots of PMA, sticky vibes and love x


----------



## aiimee12345

littlekitten8 said:


> I had 12 scans in my pregnancy aimee and the risk to the baby from ultrasound is miniscule. They are talking out of their backsides. You should be under the high risk team if you need scanning but they certainly shouldnt be denying you necessary scans.

i no.. i thought wel some women have a lot more then iv had they have to & stuff... they wil only scan me again at my 20week scan ... unless i start bleeding heavy.. so when i jus bleed a little bit cus iv been bleedin for over a month i have to try not to worry... even tho any little bit of blood i see worries me!! even tho i no i have bled a lot more then i am now & baby was fine... but its stil worrying!!

ooo and ur little boy is gawjus!!! :hugs: xx


----------



## tickledpink3

I've been silently keeping up with you and I'm so pulling for these babies. That lil one is a fighter and I want these next weeks to go by fast.


----------



## midori1999

Thankyou! 

I saw a registrar again today as my consultant is now away for three weeks. 

The scan showed no fluid around twin 1 again, except for one very small pocket, but it was by the baby's face, which I guess is the best place for it to be. However, I was kept waiting for 1 1/2 hours for my appointment, and during that time I could feel a lot of fluid draining out of me and even had to go and change my pad, so I suspect had they scanned me when I first arrived, there would have been more fluid there. Not much movement from twin 1, but a couple of big wriggles. Twin 2 still has normal fluid and is making up for his/her brother or sister's lack of movement, a right little mover! 

My new problem, for the time being at least, is that I asked when I would be given steroids and was told 24 weeks and not at all before, and so I asked what would happen if the babies were born just before 24 weeks and was told they would not consider resuscitating the babies prior to 24 weeks at all. So, if born at 23 + 6, they wouldn't resuscititate. However, I did argue and the doctor basically said there had to be some sort of cut off point. I said I had known of babies, even twins, that have been born just before 24 weeks and survived and that I was aware of the potential problems and statistics and wasn't saying I wanted the babies kept alive at any cost, just that if they were born in good condition that it be considered they be resuscitated. She said I would be best to discuss with my consultant when he is back, but in the meantime she would try and arrange for me to meet a paediatrician to discuss. I'm not sure what else I can do at this point,but if anyone has any suggestions, I'd appreciate them. 

The other thing is, my booked hospital don't care for babies under 28 weeks, so at 24 weeks I will be admitted to the hospital that do, and then if I get to 28 weeks, I'll be tranferred back and kept in until I deliver. A palava, but never mind.


----------



## aiimee12345

:O.. glad to hear ur lil two are stil fightin on :D... 
i cant believe if we had a baby/babies at 23weeks they could stil survive but they wouldnt do nothing :O.. its jus horrible... :(
hope ur all ok!!

xxx


----------



## aiimee12345

there twins on one born every minute... born at 23weeks... x


----------



## futuremommy91

really hope bubs stay put for just a bit longer!


----------



## Kitten

Thinking of you x


----------



## midori1999

Thankyou all!

Well, I honestly thought that was it last night! I started bleeding and when I rang the ward they told me to come in right away. I was terrified. However, when I got there they scanned me, and much to our amazement, both babies were fine, one wrigglng away as usual and twin 1 with slightly more fluid than the previous day and also having a little go at wriggling! I've never felt so relieved in all my life! 

I was very lucky in that the doctor who saw me was the same lady who had seen me 4 weeks ago when my waters broke and she remembered me. I think she was suprised but glad to see me. (everyone thought I would miscarry wen they broke!) Anyway, she said it is clear to her twin 1 has grown well and that at the first scan she did on the night the waters broke, twin 1 wasn't moving and the heartbeat had been had to find, but last night the hearbeat was strong and she noted the baby moving a few times. What a little fighter!!! 

Anway, they did a sterile speculum exam and she said my cervix ix closed and took a swab to check for infection while I was there. She couldn't say if the bleeding was from my placenta or not, as it wasn't obvious, and had stopped by the time she examined me. So, I am back at home and told to try my best not to worry about small blood losses, but if I get heavy bleeding or cramps etc to go straight back in. 

The doctor and midwife I saw couldn't have been nicer. The doctor shook my hand when I left and said 'you've managed 4 weeks so far, not much longer than that to go'.


----------



## aiimee12345

:)
u must be sooooo pleased!!
glad there both stil fighting on!!!

:)

& hun dont worry bout bleeding too much.. i havent stopped bleeding since my waters broke when i went in to hospital... i worry every day even tho i have been bleeding for 5 weeks!! ...glad your all ok!!

xxxxxx


----------



## silver_penny

have they put you on any vitamin supplements? From what I have heard, if you take supplemental vitamin c and e, it might help repair the membranes. I'm so glad that you have made it this far, and wish you the best to reach the 24 week mark, and beyond! Your little ones are fighters and I'm rooting for them! :hugs: for mum, though, I know you must be exhausted with worry.


----------



## dizzy77

just read your posts and just wanted to say i'm thinking of you and your babies x


----------



## tickledpink3

still praying for you and the little babies.


----------



## midori1999

Had a lovely appointment with the senior registrar I really like today. She spent ages on the scan and pointed out all the limbs etc on both twins. She did try and find out the sex, but both twins were determined to be awkward. Twin 2 (with fluid) was very wriggly and went from head down to bum down to laying across during the scan, but kept legs firmly closed the whole time! Twin 1 was moving today too. 

Luckily, both twins are measuring the same size as singleton babies, twin 1's BPD worked out at 19.0 and the abdominal circumference at 18+5 which gave an estimated weight of 167g. Twin 2's BPD worked out at 18+5, but the abdominal cicumference at 19+4, little fatty! Estimated weight was 277g. My previous babies were all big (biggest 10lb when born at 38 weeks) so hopefully that's an advantage here. 

My placenta is covering my cervix, so that is good news really re: cord prolapse, as it will prevent the cord droping through the cervix. Obviously don't want a c-section, but really don't care what they do to me as long as the babies are OK. 

Oh, and the swab taken when I went in last Weds with the bleeding was completely clear ofinfection so that's good news/ 

Feeling quite optimistic today, although still a long way to go. Less than 5 weeks though!!!


----------



## chetnaz

Wooohooo! So glad to hear all is well hun! The next 5 weeks will fly by! Strong little fighters u got there xxx


----------



## aiimee12345

hope your ok!!
at my 16week scan bump had its legs closed but today they was open!! :)
not long now til 24weeks!! :)

xxx


----------



## lizziedripping

awww hun, so glad you've had a more positive appointment. I truly know what a difference that makes!

You know, this pregnancy is probably gonna be tough mentally for you, but despite that, you know you just might make it way past 24wks and come out the other side with a beautiful reward for all your anxiety and grief. It can happen darlin, and we are all praying for you xxxxx


----------



## tickledpink3

I want these weeks to go by fast for you :hugs:


----------



## Laura2919

Oh thats good hun. Keep them in a bit longer. cxx


----------



## meganb

Great news Midori....as I said before, they're little fighters!! :hugs:


----------



## TwoBumps

That's brilliant news! You are doing so fantastically well and I hope that they stay put well past the 24 week mark! x


----------



## emmad339

Hi hun,

I havn't responded to this thread previously but I have been following your progress. It sounds like everything is going fantastically well at the moment so keep that PMA going - you and your babs are doing great xxxxx :hugs:


----------



## greenie

I just wanted to say I too am watching this thread avidly and am thinking of you and the twins. Keep it up, you're incredibly strong as are your babies!! x :thumbup:


----------



## Kitten

4 weeks!


----------



## chrissypm

Ive also come across your thread and have been checking up on you! I hope everything works out for you.


----------



## Kitten

Only 2 1/2 weeks left now hun, hope all is still well with both of them :)


----------



## Kitten

You should be 22weeks now? How are you? Hope they're both holding on in thre for you xx


----------



## midori1999

Sorry for not updating, have been exhausted. 

For those who don't already know, I was in hospital last week with a blood clot in my lung. Luckily all seems Ok and I am now on Clexane injections twice a day to prevent further blood clots. Fun! I also had an infection that could bring on labour, but have had antibiotics, so hopefully it has cleared up. 

I am 22+3 today. Less than 2 weeks until 24, although they have said now that they will assess the babies for resus after 23 weeks, although there is only a tiny survival rate at that gestation and a lot of associated problems. 

I had an consultant appointment yesterday. All seems well, twin 1 is actually slightly bigger than twin 2 now, which is a good sign, although obviously we still don't know about lung development and won't know until they are born. Both were moving, which is also good and there was a small pocket of fluid by twin 1's face and one by his/her bum. Twin 1 was measuring in at approx. 499g and twin 2 at around 476g, (1lb 1 oz and 1lb 2oz roughly) both good as they need to be over 500g at birth really, whatever the gestation. 

Typically, I now have a toothache, which is nightmarish as I am terribly phobic of dentists. Still, as long as it doesn't affect the twins (which it won't!) I can cope with it. 

I am really hoping I can hang on that two mnore weeks! Well, 11 days... We have chosen names now, Jacob and Isaac for boys and Megan and Imogen for girls. Megan means 'strong' so is especially appropriate for twin 1.


----------



## silver_penny

Sounds promising! I have my fx for you that you make it at least 11 more days, if not longer! :hugs:


----------



## futuremommy91

You've had such a rough time and are so strong- I really admire you for that! Sounds like the bubs are hanging in really well- hope they stay put for at least a few more weeks!


----------



## Kitten

So glad the three of you are doing well :)


----------



## TwoBumps

Lovely names! Its all sounding quite promising & you are so nearly at the crucial 24 week mark. Fingers crossed you manage to keep them in for as long as possible as every day really does count!!


----------



## bek74

Thats fantastic, only 10 more days till your 24wks. Hoping all continues to go so well and the bubs hold on way past 24wks.
Your doing such an amazing job hun, you really are giving your babies every possible chance. Well done hun..


----------



## L005

I have also been following along and am so thrilled that things are going well! I'm glad everything with the PE has cleared up! I hope your toothache gets better as well but if not make sure you get it treated my mom had a terrible abssess thing that lasted forever because she didn't get it looked at and it would suck to go through that!
PS - I totally agree and hate the dentist! I'm not sure why...but I usually reschedule my cleanings at least twice before I go lol!


----------



## tickledpink3

such good news but hope that toothache goes away soon.


----------



## Katie Mc

I've just read through this thread and how much can 1 person take, by the sounds of it your now doing well and I hope everything turns out for the best. Goodluck with everything.


----------



## midori1999

Thanks all. 

Had the tooth out last Friday, and it's not painful any more, so that's a bonus! :happydance:

Had an appointment with the haemotologist yesterday. I need to wait on some results from blood tests she took to see if I am on the right dose of clexane, but otherwise it went fairly well. The downside is that I will not be able to have an epidural in labour, which means if I do have to have a c-section I will need to have a general. That has been one of my worst nightmares all along, tbh, as obviously if the babies don't live for very long after birth it could mean I never get to meet them. Hopefully it won't be an issue, but obviously I need to consider all eventualities. 

I have a scan and consultant appointment this afternoon, so will discuss the likelhood of a c-section at an extremnely premature twin delivery with him then. Hopefully it is low. I am also a bit breathless again, but hoping that is nothing, and I think it's fairly normal for quite a while after a PE, and it might not have completely gone yet.


----------



## Luzelle

Good luck with your appointment. Wow, the twins and you make a remarkable team. We're all thinking of you and praying for your and the twins' health. Hugs, and keep us updated.


----------



## silver_penny

I can hardly believe its only 5 more days until you make it to that magical 24 week mark! I am so happy for you and your babies, you must be getting a little excited as that special mark is fast approaching. I'm glad to hear that you got the tooth removed without any incident. :hugs:


----------



## mum2beagain

Glad all is going as well as it can I can't believe ur almost 24weeks keep us posted with how u get on at ur scan xx


----------



## Kitten

Glad the tooth extraction went OK and you're not in pain anymore.

I'll be waiting to see how the appt went :)


----------



## midori1999

Thanks again all. 

Scan went well. Both babies fine and moving, although obviously twin 1 can't move that much. Twin 2 was definitely swallowing on the scan, which was fab to see, he/she took a big gulp. The consultant was trying to see if twin 1 was swallowing, but wasn't sure, although said it is possible as there was a small pool of fluid by the face, as there always has been. 

The bad news is, the blood clot I had/have seems to have complicated thinng far more than I had realised. The haemotologist has spoken to my consultant this morning and is concerned about me bleeding in labour/during the birth as I am on such a high dose of clexane. She is also worried about the continued effects of the clot as it starts to break up. So, they are admitting me to the hospital tomorrow with a view to putting a 'greenfield filter' in, which apparently acts like a kind of sieve to in an artery to stop any bits of blood clot that break off going to my heart. (obviously very serious!) Plus, I will stay on the clexane, although will have to stop it when in labour. I also need to see an anaesthetist that deals with patients on clexane and similar to find out what my options at delivery will be. 

They are also trying to decide which hospital I should give birth in. My booked hospital don't care for babie sunder 28 weeks usually, but have cared for some 26 weekers. (I need to see a neonatologist about that really) but unless the hospital that do have available cots then there isn't much point in tranferring me. I'll get the steroids Sunday and Monday either way though and then again at 28 weeks if I am still pregnant by then. 

So, I'll be in for the foreseeable future, maybe until delivery. Fun! :haha:


----------



## futuremommy91

midori1999 said:


> Thanks again all.
> 
> Scan went well. Both babies fine and moving, although obviously twin 1 can't move that much. Twin 2 was definitely swallowing on the scan, which was fab to see, he/she took a big gulp. The consultant was trying to see if twin 1 was swallowing, but wasn't sure, although said it is possible as there was a small pool of fluid by the face, as there always has been.
> 
> The bad news is, the blood clot I had/have seems to have complicated thinng far more than I had realised. The haemotologist has spoken to my consultant this morning and is concerned about me bleeding in labour/during the birth as I am on such a high dose of clexane. She is also worried about the continued effects of the clot as it starts to break up. So, they are admitting me to the hospital tomorrow with a view to putting a 'greenfield filter' in, which apparently acts like a kind of sieve to in an artery to stop any bits of blood clot that break off going to my heart. (obviously very serious!) Plus, I will stay on the clexane, although will have to stop it when in labour. I also need to see an anaesthetist that deals with patients on clexane and similar to find out what my options at delivery will be.
> 
> They are also trying to decide which hospital I should give birth in. My booked hospital don't care for babie sunder 28 weeks usually, but have cared for some 26 weekers. (I need to see a neonatologist about that really) but unless the hospital that do have available cots then there isn't much point in tranferring me. I'll get the steroids Sunday and Monday either way though and then again at 28 weeks if I am still pregnant by then.
> 
> So, I'll be in for the foreseeable future, maybe until delivery. Fun! :haha:

You've really been through it all, haven't you? But your bravery just amazes me and you should be so, so proud of yourself during such a scary time. It sounds like it really is a good idea to be admitted, though hospitals do suck haha.


----------



## Kitten

I'm glad they're taking care of you, as much as a nuisance as it seems ferrying you about! I really hope things go smoothly and both twins are OK :)


----------



## aiimee12345

hope u & the twins are ok!

x


----------



## L005

I hope things go well at the hospital. Being in the hospital sucks but at least you'll be in the right place to make sure you and the twins get the best care :) Just try to get people to bring you real food, not hospital food, from time to time lol!


----------



## midori1999

Just when I thought nothing else could go wrong... Had a detailed scan today and the sonographer thinks twin 2 has talipes (club foot) to some degree, affecting 1 leg only. I need to be scanned by a doctor to find out for sure, but the sonographer seemed pretty certain. Still, in the scheme of things it's nothing really. Sonographer did confirm twin 2 is definitely a girl. 

Other than that, both babies are fine for now. Twin 1 is sqaushed but there are some pools of fluid including a 2cm pool by the face, which is encouraging. Twin 1 was sucking/chewing his/her hand during the scan too, which was fab! 

Not sure when the filter will be put in yet, but it seems they'll put it in to cover me when I have to come off the clexane for delivery and take it out again after. For that reason they have talked about elective delivery, but obviously they need to weigh up the fact I could go into labour at any time with a safeish gestation for the babies. I should know more tomorrow hopefully. 

Pity there are no prizes for the most dramatic pregnancy ever! Lol.


----------



## Laura2919

What are you now hun?? I hope your ok.. Something i couldnt imagine going through.. 

I had chloe and jaycee early and its hard but there is so much care.. have hope xx


----------



## midori1999

I'm 23+4 today. Will get steroids on Sunday. Tbh, although 24 weeks would seem pretty grim to most, compared to where we have been these last 9 weeks, basically knowing I could go into labour at any time and the babies wouldn't stand a chance, the position we're in now seems fantastic and everything else from here on in is a bonus. 

I'm fine, I do get upset occasionally, but I can't change what's going to happen, so I might as well just hope for the best and get on with it.


----------



## I_AM_LIVID

Such a roller coaster ride hun, and you´re so brave about it and have a positive outlook. A lot of us can take a page from your book.

Hoping all goes well for you and the twins hun. And congrats on finding out the sex of baby 2.


----------



## TwoBumps

You are truly amazing hun!! Huge congratulations on getting as far as you have, you are really giving your two little ones the best possible chance. Having a prem baby is traumatic & one hell of a rollercoaster, but they can do so much to help them & I'm sure everyone one here has everything well & truly crossed that you get the best possible outcome of two healthy happy babies x x


----------



## Kitten

Oooh a girl! Congrats!


----------



## readynwilling

I've been following this thread for a while now. Just want to say i love your attitude and you are so incredibley brave. I wish you all the best! Def have fingers and toes crossed for you!


----------



## Kitten

readynwilling said:


> I've been following this thread for a while now. Just want to say i love your attitude and you are so incredibley brave. I wish you all the best! Def have fingers and toes crossed for you!

https://www.babyandbump.com/twins-triplets-multiples/321196-had-my-twin-girls.html :flower:


----------



## divershona

Kitten said:


> readynwilling said:
> 
> 
> I've been following this thread for a while now. Just want to say i love your attitude and you are so incredibley brave. I wish you all the best! Def have fingers and toes crossed for you!
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/twins-triplets-multiples/321196-had-my-twin-girls.html :flower:Click to expand...

CONGRATULATIONS :cloud9:


----------



## readynwilling

Kitten said:


> readynwilling said:
> 
> 
> I've been following this thread for a while now. Just want to say i love your attitude and you are so incredibley brave. I wish you all the best! Def have fingers and toes crossed for you!
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/twins-triplets-multiples/321196-had-my-twin-girls.html :flower:Click to expand...

thanks - i had this thead subbed and don't go into that section very often.


----------



## Kitten

readynwilling said:


> Kitten said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> readynwilling said:
> 
> 
> I've been following this thread for a while now. Just want to say i love your attitude and you are so incredibley brave. I wish you all the best! Def have fingers and toes crossed for you!
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/twins-triplets-multiples/321196-had-my-twin-girls.html :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> thanks - i had this thead subbed and don't go into that section very often.Click to expand...

Yeah I was the same :hugs:


----------



## hopefullly

I read your post that your water broke early. Mine broke about 2 weeks ago and I am going on 17 weeks. The baby still has a strong heartbeat. I was wondering if everything is ok with you & your baby. I'm keeping my hopes up


----------



## hopefullly

hopefullly said:


> I read your post that your water broke early. Mine broke about 2 weeks ago and I am going on 17 weeks. The baby still has a strong heartbeat. I was wondering if everything is ok with you & your baby. I'm keeping my hopes up

I don't know if my reply went to the right post


----------



## sequeena

hopefullly said:


> I read your post that your water broke early. Mine broke about 2 weeks ago and I am going on 17 weeks. The baby still has a strong heartbeat. I was wondering if everything is ok with you & your baby. I'm keeping my hopes up

My waters broke at 14+6 and rehealed at 24+4 (or around then as that's when I had one of my scans). There is hope :hugs:


----------



## TTCnum2

https://www.lifesitenews.com/news/miracle-joey-the-boy-who-refused-to-die

this boys waters broke at i think 13 weeks he was born at 32 weeks


----------



## optimisticjul

TTCnum2 said:


> https://www.lifesitenews.com/news/miracle-joey-the-boy-who-refused-to-die
> 
> this boys waters broke at i think 13 weeks he was born at 32 weeks

 i was writing before i got bad news. I havent made any updates because i was going through my grief. My water broke for twin a completely at 14 weeks and they are telling me to abort even though twin b is perfectly fine with all the fluids. i am now 15 weeks and 3 days still the same thing but now im starting to bleed. not heavy but still there nonetheless. they have put me on bed rest and nothing else. i need some hope. please tell me what you did to get to 24 weeks


----------



## sequeena

My waters went at 14+6 I rested a lot and drank a lot of water. My feet were always higher than my head. I got to 24 weeks and the rupture had healed. I have everything crossed for you :hugs:


----------



## optimisticjul

sequeena said:


> My waters went at 14+6 I rested a lot and drank a lot of water. My feet were always higher than my head. I got to 24 weeks and the rupture had healed. I have everything crossed for you :hugs:

they said that baby a has no water whatsoever. i do drink lots of water but dont think its helping. it never replenishes. although they both have heartbeats, baby a's head is on my cervix and i a now bleeding.


----------



## sequeena

I have read of cases where baby survives with no water I pray this is the case for you. Keep drinking their kidneys make amniotic fluid and they wee it out then swallow it and the cycle begins again. Are you have regular scans? Are they swabbing you to check if you have/are still leaking?

I have never got to 0cm with fluid but my lowest was 1.3-1.7cm. 

Sadly there is nothing they can realistically do at this gestation. Doctors didn't really take an interest in me until I got to 20 weeks then I got more support from 24 weeks.


----------



## optimisticjul

I had a scan on Monday and we saw that one has fluids and the other doesn't. They won't take any swabs and they just keep checking me to see if i have an infection. I keep drinking water but it doesn't seem to be helping. Every time i go to the bathroom, blood comes out. Don't know why until tomorrow's scan and hope that both babies still have heartbeats. I am in the bed most of the time only get up to eat or sit on the throne. I am staying in prayer as it helps easemy anxiety but something in my heart is telling me to just give up the fight. I'm trying to at least get to 18 weeks do they can surgically remove the baby without the fluid but it is really looking grim. They don't want to help me until 24 weeks. I have 9 more to go


----------



## sequeena

They were the same with me and it feels heartless when you're in such a distressing situation :( I was refused scans for 2 days as they thought I was miscarrying (I bled a lot too). I really hope you can hold on.


----------



## chistiana

I just went through the 14 pages of this thread. Omg what a fighter? What ever happened to midori and her babies????


----------

